# Drywall and paint tool storage



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I keep my knives in an old lap top computer bag----works well for me.


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

I love double milk crates. I have 5-6 of them for all the odd stuff we use for paint and drywall. I use a lot of small bungee chords to help organize and to keep things from banging around. I cut up some wire coat hangers for paint brush hooks in one of them. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

i use the clear plastic storage bins from the home depot with the black inter locking lids, i have three, i drop them at the job site for the guys with the paint and poles good to go


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I actually use soft bags. I use those cheap nylon woven bags BLOWES sells in the aisles for paint trays and roller sleeves, and I have a canvas bag for spackle knifes. Things used less frequently are in crates or buckets.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Drywall tools all fit in a sys 4. paint stuff same thing, just can't get my extension in there.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

So far the clear plastic containers are working out great. No complaints from anybody.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

....:laughing:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Love the great organizational skills there blacktop.:clap:


----------



## Roseann (Apr 25, 2014)

Probably something similar to those "behind the door" shoe rack systems... but industrial grade and customized for your tools and bolting directly to the drywall. Just a thought.... so you can see your tools and also organize them. Easy to find! :thumbsup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

blacktop said:


> ....:laughing:


If that ain't a rocker's ride I don't know what is! :laughing:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

There's a fortune to be made by whoever comes up with a way to make painter's tools not look like a homeless man's worldly possessions when stored on a jobsite. 

My setup is almost identical to driftweed's.

I have a stacked set of 5 gallons that I keep all my tape and Easy Sand bags in. They also double as my water/mixing buckets.
Paint brushes/Spackle knives go in a Veto OTC that I hated for carpentry tools but LOVE for paint/drywall. All my brushes get to be stood up, all my knives fit perfectly in the bottom, pointy sides down, and I have plenty of room for rasps, circle cutters, etc in there too.
For everything else, milk crates all day. I gleefully pull over any time I see one on the highway. My prized possession is a bright orange WaWa crate that was in the middle of the street outside my apartment one morning when I woke up. Best way to start a day.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

I use a couple of Rubbermaid roughnecks. One drywall, one paint brushes and the like, one roller handles and covers


----------

